# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  صور ميكروسكوبية للحيوانات

## الوسادة

*








 الصوره المكبره لرأس ذبابه


برغوث بشري




ذبابة



عنكبوت 


ذبابة من زاوية اخرى


يرقة لستوائية


برغوث الكلاب


دبور





هذه الصوره المخيفة هي للنملة المقاتلة والتي تعيش في غابات الامزون!





 صورة لمجموعة من النمل وهي تبحث عن الطعام



صورة لبعوضة وهي تقوم بامتصاص الدم البشري




صورة لرأس بعوضة ويظهر خرطوم البعوضة سبحان الله


خنفساء




مع حبي
الوسادة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هديل الله يسامحك على هيك صور ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بخوفوو يا سبحان الله  :Smile:

----------

